

The wrong way to search Google in Firefox - jsomers
http://jsomers.net/blog/the-wrong-way-to-search-google-in-firefox

======
teeja
One of the 'hidden' features of bookmarks I like a lot lets you set a
'keyword' to select a search in the address bar.

For example: Bookmark a 'Bing' search. In 'Organize bookmarks', select that
bookmark. Click the 'More' menu at bottom left. Choose the keyword 'b' for
Bing. Then change the 'location' to '<http://www.bing.com/search?q=%s>.

Now type 'b mysearchterm' in the address field. Viola. Works for most searches
I've tried, just bookmark and replace the search text with '%s'.

